# Nvidia GT 630 does not work properly with any driver

## deltamalloc

Using the proprietary nvidia driver with a GT 630 card, X will randomly crash hard, freezing the display, the mouse and the keyboard. ctrl+alt+backspace does not work.

I can ssh into the machin from a different system. There is nothing in dmesg, however in the X log, I have:

```

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE)

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x5848b8]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x22b) [0x56675b]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x52) [0x44ce72]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f80bcfb2000+0x5e37) [0x7f80bcfb7e37]

(EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f80bcfb2000+0x6525) [0x7f80bcfb8525]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x72e78) [0x472e78]

(EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x9be6a) [0x49be6a]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f80c36aa000+0x34ef0) [0x7f80c36deef0]

(EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (nanosleep+0x10) [0x7f80c3763310]

(EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (usleep+0x34) [0x7f80c378ac54]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x55682f) [0x7f80be5d882f]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x556a42) [0x7f80be5d8a42]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x55d3f8) [0x7f80be5df3f8]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (_CallCallbacks+0x34) [0x43b244]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x318c6) [0x4318c6]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3618e) [0x43618e]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39f8a) [0x439f8a]

(EE) 17: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f80c36cbaa5]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x256de) [0x4256de]

(EE)

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

(EE)

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x5848b8]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x52) [0x44ce72]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f80bcfb2000+0x5e37) [0x7f80bcfb7e37]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f80bcfb2000+0x6525) [0x7f80bcfb8525]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x72e78) [0x472e78]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x9be6a) [0x49be6a]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f80c36aa000+0x34ef0) [0x7f80c36deef0]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (nanosleep+0x10) [0x7f80c3763310]

(EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (usleep+0x34) [0x7f80c378ac54]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x5568b6) [0x7f80be5d88b6]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x556a42) [0x7f80be5d8a42]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x55d3f8) [0x7f80be5df3f8]

(EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (_CallCallbacks+0x34) [0x43b244]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x318c6) [0x4318c6]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3618e) [0x43618e]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39f8a) [0x439f8a]

(EE) 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f80c36cbaa5]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x256de) [0x4256de]

(EE)

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  200 events have been dropped.

(EE)

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x5848b8]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x52) [0x44ce72]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f80bcfb2000+0x5e37) [0x7f80bcfb7e37]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f80bcfb2000+0x6525) [0x7f80bcfb8525]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x72e78) [0x472e78]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x9be6a) [0x49be6a]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f80c36aa000+0x34ef0) [0x7f80c36deef0]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (nanosleep+0x10) [0x7f80c3763310]

(EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (usleep+0x34) [0x7f80c378ac54]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x55682f) [0x7f80be5d882f]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x556a42) [0x7f80be5d8a42]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f80be082000+0x55d3f8) [0x7f80be5df3f8]

(EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (_CallCallbacks+0x34) [0x43b244]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x318c6) [0x4318c6]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3618e) [0x43618e]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39f8a) [0x439f8a]

(EE) 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f80c36cbaa5]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x256de) [0x4256de]

(EE)

[107082.594] nvLock: client timed out, taking the lock

[107086.594] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 1024 to prevent dropped events.

[107086.595] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 219 dropped events.

[107086.595] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

```

The same happens with nouveau as well, however, I don't have an X log of that, but the type of crash is exactly the same.

I don't have any consistent way to reproduce the crash, it most frequently will happen when starting video playback with mplayer, using VDPAU, however, it also happens when the screensaver has been running for some time.

I've checked memtest86, CPU stress tests and GPU stress tests (playing games). There is nothing wrong with the system. It seems VDPAU or something even more generic in the driver is badly broken, something which affects both drivers.

I've had this issue for a year or so, I do frequent updates, I've switched between nvidia and nouveau multiple times, it doesn't help at all, and the issue has never gone away with a kernel update or world update.

----------

## Buffoon

I did a quick google on this. Hardware conflict seems to be the most likely reason.

----------

## deltamalloc

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> I did a quick google on this. Hardware conflict seems to be the most likely reason.

 

There is some really old stuff about this from two years ago, I hope this is still not a bug that has never been fixed.

----------

## Buffoon

Hardware conflict and software bug are completely different things.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

deltamalloc,

Check that the graphics card power connectors are fitted properly and are not blackened and charred.

----------

## deltamalloc

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> deltamalloc,
> 
> Check that the graphics card power connectors are fitted properly and are not blackened and charred.

 

I have removed it and reseated it recently, it has no extra power connector. It is a low-end card.

----------

## deltamalloc

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Hardware conflict and software bug are completely different things.

 

What exactly do you mean by "hardware conflict" and how did you arrive at that being the cause?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Did you checked if there is a new firmware for your card?

MY gpu for example has the memory bars misaglined and no nvidia-driver worked until i patched every kernel. They later added something to the binary nvidia-drivers which solved the issue. But that issue was over 2 years after purchase. 

Did you checked the net with the manufacturer and the tpye of your card if any other linux user in any other distribution has such issues?

Usually you find something in ubuntu / arch linux wherever and can get your card working here too.

Sometimes using unsable ~gentoo sources + ~nvidia-drivers can solve the issue too.

----------

## Logicien

I have been using successfully the Uvesafb framebuffer on the Linux kernel side with the proprietary Nvidia driver of Xorg. I have been able to use successfully the Nouveau framebuffer on the kernel side with the Nouveau Xorg module. To use Nouveau I had to use the branch 4 of the Linux kernel. My NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] is not supported by the branch 3.

In your situation, I think a good practice is to not mixe Nouveau and Nvidia installations. Just use one at a time. Uninstall all packages from the previous driver and reemerge all the Xorg packages can help when you pass from one driver to the other because, Nouveau and Nvidia do not use the same libraries. If some trace of the previous driver stay, it can make Xorg crash.

----------

